

Ask HN: Where is Jack Slocum? (ExtJS) - woid

ExtJS renamed to Sencha and his name is gone:<p>http://www.sencha.com/company<p>I'm not following ExtJS intensively, I'm just curious what is he up to.
======
linead
from: [http://www.sencha.com/forum/showthread.php?101713-About-
Jack...](http://www.sencha.com/forum/showthread.php?101713-About-Jack-
Slocum..).

A few people in the community have been asking about Jack and his whereabouts
as of late.

We're not entirely sure whether to respond to this with a 404 (not found), 301
(moved permanently) or a 307 (try again later at the same location.) After
pretty intense work getting Ext JS established, Jack tapered down his
involvement during the past 18 months. Although he may return in some capacity
in the future, we wish him all the best.

------
smiler
I would like to know too!

